# Huawei E220

## Nedo

I have an Huawei USB module for connecting to the internet throw the cellphone network the problem I have is that I have to have it plugged in while booting for it to work.

It initialy identifies as a usb mass storage device ( contains the window drivers ) then to get the wanted /dev/ttyUSB0 I do 

```

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003

```

and I get /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1 and it all works nicely tried connecting to it with minicom and it responds to AT kommands

But if I connected after I booted up linux and does the same modprobe I only get /dev/ttyUSB0 and it seams totaly dead after a while I can't even send things to it ( minicom looks up and echo "AT" > /dev/ttyUSB0 just sists there ppp chat scripts that works fine before timesout ( sometimes that makes the /dev/ttyUSB0 disapear and then reapear again ) ) 

Is there any solution to this or do I have to reboot  :Crying or Very sad:   everytime I want to use it  ?

----------

## Nedo

Recently was pointed to this page http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/agebhard/HuaweiE220/ by tekknokrat, thanks for that !

And after downloading and compiling the huaweiAktBbo.c source linked from there I no longer have to have the device connected during boot to be able to use it.    :Very Happy: 

----------

